# Photothèque iCloud sans Photos?



## klems (31 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tou(te)s!

Petite question j'ai actuellement un MacBook Pro sur lequel se trouve ma bibliothèque Photos synchronisée avec la photothèque iCloud. Étant donné le poids conséquent de cette bibliothèque , j'ai activé l'option "originaux sur iCloud".
Je possède également un iPad synchronisé avec la photothèque iCloud option "économiser le stockage de l'iPad" activée.

Question: que se passe t-il avec mes photos si je décide de me séparer de mon MacBook Pro pour ne garder que l'iPad ou si le MacBook tombe en panne (il est en fin de vie) ou dans le pire des cas on me le vole?
Autrement dit, peut-on gérer ses photos même sans l'app Photos une fois les Photos uploadées sur iCloud?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2017)

Je n'en ai aucune idée (je ne confie mes originaux à aucun cloud et encore moins celui d'Apple. Pas confiance au vu de ce qu'ils ont fait dans le passé avec iTools, iDisk, homepage, iWeb, MobileMe... autant de services dans le cloud qu'ils ont chaque fois fini par abandonner en laissant les utilisateurs dans la panade ), mais qu'est-ce qui t'empêche d'essayer?
Éteins le Mac, prend l'iPad et regarde ce que tu peux faire pour "gérer" tes photos avec! D'autant que tu es le mieux placé pour savoir à quoi correspond l’usage du verbe "gérer" tel que tu l'emploies.... (en clair, que veux-tu faire avec tes photos?)

Tu devrais voir assez vite si toutes les actions de gestion dont tu as besoin sont accessibles depuis l'iPad.


----------



## klems (31 Juillet 2017)

Oui j'ai déjà fais ce test et en effet je peux faire les modifs nécessaires depuis l'iPad. Cependant ce n'est pas comme si physiquement le fichier de la bibliotheque Photos avait été effacé et n'existait plus. Je me pose la question parceque je sais que mon MacBook n'en a plus pour longtemps et que je ne pense pas m'en racheter un. Donc Quid des photos?


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2017)

Tu peux déconnecter ton Mac d'iCloud pour voir ce qu'il en est.... mais dès lors que tu dis que les originaux sont sur le cloud, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'iPad ne pourrait plus y accéder (du moins tant qu'Apple ne décide pas de modifier la façon dont icloud stocke les bibliothèques de photos)


----------



## klems (31 Juillet 2017)

Mais si je déconnecte mon mac d'iCloud, ca ne risque pas d'effacer la photothèque iCloud?


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2017)

J'espère que non, le Mac n'est pas plus prioritaire sur cette photothèque que l'iPad .. mais comment en être sûr?


----------



## Nydo (2 Août 2017)

Pour avoir déjà fait cette manip plusieurs fois, il te suffit de désactiver la synchronisation avec icloud sur ton mac dans l'appli Photos.

A partir de là tu peux supprimer toutes les photos présentes sur ton mac, il n'y aura aucun impact sur tes photos stockées sur icloud.

J'ai déjà rencontré un problème de synchro sur mes photos, j'ai désactivé la synchro icloud sur mon iphone/ipad/mac, j'ai supprimé toutes les photos qui restaient sur mes 3 devices et toutes mes photos étaient toujours visibles sur icloud (accès via le site pour vérifier).

J'ai ensuite réactivé la synchro sur mes 3 devices et toutes les photos sont correctement redescendues sur mes devices.


----------



## klems (3 Août 2017)

Bon à savoir merci! Du coup tu avais uploadé tes Photos en full qualité sur le cloud?


----------



## Nydo (3 Août 2017)

Oui toujours.


----------

